# Song Challenge: Pick One Song for Each Enneagram Type! Leave none out!



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Type 7w8?


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

Maybe said:


> @Octavarium - I am going to listen through these all - but it's so funny you picked "Creep" for type 4... I was JUST thinking about that the other day, when listening to it, how it's very 4ish!


Yeah, it is rather. It seems like some types have more songs than others. 1 and 5 were the ones I struggled with the most. For 1, I was trying to think of songs about perfection, so I started searching for/brainstorming songs with "perfect" in the title or lyrics. "perfect symmetry" seemed like the best one because the title works on a very literal level, and the lyrics have something of a moralistic "golden rule" feel, though I'm not entirely convinced it's as good a choice as my others... the vibe just doesn't seem quite right. I'm being a little stereotypical with my 5 choice but I think it works.

I'd be curious to hear what you think of "beyond you" as an Sx choice. I would guess that there are more sx songs than Sp or So.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Octavarium said:


> 1 and 5 were the ones I struggled with the most.


5 was especially hard for me. Most songs (that I like anyway) tend to be emotional, which doesn't suit 5 much.

Edit: But I struggled somewhat with finding a song for type 4 as well. There are a lot of songs that can work for 4, but I wanted it to be as characteristic as possible.

And for type 1 I struggled to think of something less obvious than Stars from Les Mis. xD


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

4 David Bowie - Changes








lyrics


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

5 Talking Heads (David Byrne) - One in a lifetime








lyrics


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

6 Public Enemy Chuck D - Don't believe the hype








lyrics


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

7 The Shamen (Mr. C) - Move any mountain








lyrics


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

8 Erykah Badu - Certainly








lyrics


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

9 Simple Minds (Jim Kerr) - Someone, somewhere in summertime 








lyrics


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

mimesis said:


> 8 Erykah Badu - Certainly


Interesting choice for 8. I wrote a song with this exact same sentiment, and I used to think, is it kind of 3ish? But I guess it is an 8ish sentiment - "you can't control me or tell me who to be."


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe said:


> Interesting choice for 8. I wrote a song with this exact same sentiment, and I used to think, is it kind of 3ish? But I guess it is an 8ish sentiment - "you can't control me or tell me who to be."


Yeah. In a cool way also I think. I think I could dig that :laughing:

I've seen people also type her as INFP 4. I don't see that tbh. I knew a bit about her bio, had read some interviews before. She changed her name because she believed her real name to be her slave name. A producer said she had unlimited energy. Last time she was in Amsterdam for a gig as a singer, she mixed a djset in a club, after the concert. More funk club tech sound. On a tuesdaynight I believe. 
:crazy: 

Of course you can't judge based on a few songs someone makes. But I liked this song in particular, because she denies having feelings. That's how I interpret it, at least.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

mimesis said:


> Yeah. In a cool way also I think. I think I could dig that :laughing:
> 
> I've seen people also type her as INFP 4. I don't see that tbh. I knew a bit about her bio, had read some interviews before. She changed her name because she believed her real name to be her slave name. A producer said she had unlimited energy. Last time she was in Amsterdam for a gig as a singer, she mixed a djset in a club, after the concert. More funk club tech sound. On a tuesdaynight I believe.
> :crazy:
> ...


I have songs that communicate 7ish, 4ish, 6ish, or 9ish sentiments.... I think typing the *person* based on the songs doesn't always work, unless there are a lot of songs that all communicate their underlying motives. Also, I find that a lot of musicians put certain emotions into songs that they can't deal with normally. My whole stage thing looks very 7ish and 4ish, but it is the core 8 who organizes the thing in a very pragmatic, removed, industrious manner. But nobody sees that side. I did give her another alter-ego, as "manager" - but she is not the performer or the muse. Still, 8ish sentiments underlie a chunk of my songs, because I write from the heart and they are there. But if you think of it this way: if I have trouble with emotions, and the best way to deal with them is in my songs, they're gonna sound more like my integration point or my heart-fix or even my mind-fix, because I'm finding this one avenue to express them where I can't normally. This is why I'm careful about typing the singer or writer even if I am able to type the sentiment of the song specifically.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Ironic you can't think of/find/come up with type 5 songs. I know so many I don't know where to start. Anyway, my list: 

1w9 so 





2w1 sx or so/sx





3w4 sx





4w3 sx/so





5w4 sx/sp SO FUCKING MUCH


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

CP 6w5 sx





7w6 so





8 sx and quite unhealthy





9 sp/sx


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe said:


> I have songs that communicate 7ish, 4ish, 6ish, or 9ish sentiments.... I think typing the *person* based on the songs doesn't always work, unless there are a lot of songs that all communicate their underlying motives. Also, I find that a lot of musicians put certain emotions into songs that they can't deal with normally. My whole stage thing looks very 7ish and 4ish, but it is the core 8 who organizes the thing in a very pragmatic, removed, industrious manner. But nobody sees that side. I did give her another alter-ego, as "manager" - but she is not the performer or the muse. Still, 8ish sentiments underlie a chunk of my songs, because I write from the heart and they are there. But if you think of it this way: if I have trouble with emotions, and the best way to deal with them is in my songs, they're gonna sound more like my integration point or my heart-fix or even my mind-fix, because I'm finding this one avenue to express them where I can't normally. This is why I'm careful about typing the singer or writer even if I am able to type the sentiment of the song specifically.


Yes, I agree, but it's fun right?  Four lends itself well for a lot of popmusic I think. A lot of the music I chose is 'old', because since the 90s I predominantely listen to techno, or anything related electronic, with some exceptions. And you don't get many lyrics or even a public image with that. XD


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

*TYPE 2: Nothing really matters - Madonna 
*
I find this song the perfect example for type 2 - It describes how the material world corrupts the holy-idea of freedom.










> When I was very young
> Nothing really mattered to me
> *But making myself happy
> *
> ...


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Octavarium said:


> Type 5


I approve. Perhaps because it turns out I like the song, but there you go.


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

Type 1:






This is an interpretation of an old Okinawan song. The lyrics are confucian teachings.


Type 2:






I hope the video works in your part of the world. If not, here is the live version:






Type 3:






This one I'm the least satisfied with. It was surpringsingly hard to find a type 3 song.


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

type 4:






type 5:






type 6:


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

type 7:






not so much because of the lyrics, but more because of the general feeling of the song, and the video.

type 8:






type 9:


----------

